# Tesco/Tunnel - one way



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

Just to let you know that it is not possible to book Calais to Folkestone as a one way crossing. They can at present book singles Folkestone - Calais and also returns. 

I like to go out on the boat and back via the tunnel. All my P&O crossings reflect this, so now I need to amend them all! 

Russell


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Amend*

Hello Russel,

I understand this P&O Charge to be £10. However, I have just amended a Hull - Zeebrugge crossing and they charged me £30!. They insisted and would not budge.

Let me know how you go on?

Trev.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Amendment fee*

Hi Trev

I booked the Club Lounge for each crossing at a cost of £12. This gives you somewhere quiet to sit, a cuppa and so on. It also allows free amendments to your crossings.

All sorted now - P&O now the operator for Ca-Do, with Eurotunnel for Ca-Fo.

Eurotunnel said it was due to the fact the offer was only for UK residents.

I will have a feww crossings for sale I think (sale aswell as sail)

Russell


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Russel out of curiosity how much does the one-way tunnel crossing cost you with your Tesco card vouchers.

Carol


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tunnel*

Hi Carol

My crossing on Saturday 29th is £73 for a departure at 20.20. I will however try to get away two hours earlier than that.

All the others are pre booked at £61.

Russell

Ferries were mostly £31.25 and £37.50

Russell


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Russell..... I too had come across the no one way ticket when trying to book something back from Calais when we pick up the new motorhome, and was curious....as I am saving my vouchers up for 2009 as we have bought 2008 crossings.... 

Carol


----------

